# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Produccion de Agua >  Detenida una persona en Murcia por instalar filtros de osmosis del agua manipulados

## NoRegistrado

> La Policía Nacional ha detenido en Murcia al responsable de una empresa del sector de instalación de filtros para la limpieza del agua por instalar filtros de osmosis del agua manipulados y estafar a sus clientes, distribuidos por toda la Región. Según la Policía, son miles los clientes a los que esta empresa ha instalado filtros de osmosis en los últimos años.
> 
> En concreto, el fraude consistía en la manipulación de los filtros utilizados para realizar la ósmosis del agua, comercializados por esa mercantil, con la única finalidad de que el cliente no pudiera cambiarlos por si solo y tuviera que requerir los servicios de su empresa para llevar a cabo la sustitución, cobrándole al cliente un servicio de mantenimiento.
> 
> Al llevar a cabo dicha modificación, los filtros -que contienen carbón activo- perdían su eficacia y utilidad a la hora de realizar la ósmosis del agua, ya que eran cortados y anclados a su recipiente con clavos.
> 
> Además, el fraude continuaba por parte de esta empresa, ya que simulaban que llevaban las aguas filtradas a un laboratorio especializado para ser analizadas, cosa que no hacían y suponía un coste adicional para sus clientes. El detenido les remitía por correo ordinario una hoja con diversos parámetros químicos que confeccionaba de manera aleatoria.
> 
> Los trabajadores de esta empresa eran supuestamente aleccionados por el arrestado para que no entregasen factura por los servicios que prestaban. Incluso les inducía a causar desperfectos en los equipos instalados para poder seguir llevando a cabo las revisiones pertinentes.
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/legisla...ipulados-48942

Desde luego, el más tonto hace relojes...
Menudo pajarraco.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## sergi1907

Es una estafa bastante común.

Hace unos meses hubo detenciones en Reus por el mismo motivo.

----------

